# Scuttle Panel Cover Removal



## LOCKE (May 3, 2019)

Having read a few posts is it really as simple as removing the wiper arms and 2 screws to remove the plastic scuttle panel cover? When I tried to remove mine it felt that it was fastened somewhere else so didn't want to force it and break it. I'm looking at cleaning out the drain holes so would like it off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're careful, you don't even need to remove the wipers as I did the following a few weeks ago while I was replacing the air cleaner.

Facing the vehicle, the left side will just un-clip and come away. remove the front rubber edge trim, lift the plenum cover up and you can actually reach inside to get any debris that might be in there. On the right side, you will need to remove the two screws, then move the rubber edge trim so you can also lift that side up too. Just be careful as it is a tight fit, you don't want to break it.

If you have a vacuum cleaner handy, you might be able to get the nozzle or just the flex hose in there if your hands are too big.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

How do you take the wipers off?

I'm wanting to give the engine bay a good clean, polish and wax come the winter months when it's tucked away in the garage


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *p1tse* - You'll need a set of pullers. See the following workshop manuals in the KB. When removing the Plenum, be sure you have the rubber seal out of the way first. You don't have to remove the rubber seal, just run your finger along the edge to disengage the plastic edge of the Plenum to it's no longer in the rubber seal.

A005TT00220 - General Body Repairs, Exterior
A005TT01320 - Electrical System


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

If the wiper arms and plenum chamber cover have never been off they can be quite a struggle to remove.

As Swiss has mentioned a wiper removal tool is required, something like this:-

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3870923559

If using such a tool wrap some masking tape over the legs of the tool to avoid marking the arms, tighten the tool until it's very tight, if the arm doesn't pop off give it a wiggle or slight tap with a light hammer to break the bond then simply lift away.

Removing the plenum chamber is one of those "heart in mouth" experiences as it feels like it's secured never to come off! But a sharp strong tug towards you will see it released, it's very worrying as it feels like it's about to break, but once a corner is unlatched the rest peels away easy peasy.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks both

Had no idea about the puller or what one might look like

Something I want to tackle in the future and give access to ensure engine bay is clean


----------



## LOCKE (May 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I will give it another go.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You need to start at the corner edge. The only thing holding it in place to the glass is similar to resealable ziplock plastic.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

happychappy said:


> If the wiper arms and plenum chamber cover have never been off they can be quite a struggle to remove.
> 
> As Swiss has mentioned a wiper removal tool is required, something like this:-
> 
> ...


Having never seen or used one of these tools is it better to have the linked adjustable one or if looking on likes of eBay loads of these fixed ones:
Car Windscreen Window Wiper Arm Removal Remover Tool Glass Mechanics Puller HC https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3141156177


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I got the one pictured in my post as I was unsure if the alloy non adjustable leg version would actually fit.

Take a look at the scuttle and although I am not 100% certain, I think it would struggle to get under the arm?

This is the other one I considered, but looking at the "claw" part that fits under the arm it doesn't look like it's up to the job to me.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2638738986


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's fair comments.

if your adjustable one fits, I will try that in the future


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can get either one from Amazon.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

To confirm, has anyone successfully used the Silverline one above in SJPs link?

Looks like it won't fit between the arm and scuttle panel to me?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Nothing against the combo battery terminal/wiper puller, but I think it might be a bit too large -

Just be sure to mark the location of the wiper arms before you remove them so you can install them back in exactly the same position. Some people put a while mark on the windshield next to the blade, others put a white dot on the wiper stud and inner arm to ensure alignment.

FYI - VAG Puller T10369 is set of five pullers. The "/1" is specific to the TT.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for confirming that SJP

I couldn't find a pic of the alloy one piece tool in use so purchased the adjustable one, I would've stuck with the alloy one had I seen that picture as it's cheaper.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good old wiggling of the arm at the base always for for me...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What? And waste the perfect opportunity to buy a tool you'll only use once? Where's the fun in that?


----------

